# My hauls since April (Pic heavy)



## PrettyKitty (Jun 17, 2006)

Sweetie Cake:






Olivier Soaps:





Sundressing Body, Sundressing Color and See Thru:










Lush:










Dans un Jardin (+ a candle and a perfume):





Tourmaline T3 and haircare products:










Avojuice:





Lush again:





Lure:





She Shines:





I also got a Body Shop order, and a Nars blush (Sertao).


----------



## ette (Jun 17, 2006)

wow! so much nice stuff. LUSH junkie here too! S FACTOR Serious Conditioner is a GODSEND! Especially if you use lots of heat products/dye your hair. Avojuice is so good smelling too! Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 17, 2006)

Lush is looooveee!! I can't wait to try all the new BBS!

Avojuice is awesome too!


----------



## Joke (Jun 17, 2006)

OMG, this is so pretty!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 17, 2006)

very nice. do you like sundressing? what do it for you?


----------



## ette (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Lush is looooveee!! I can't wait to try all the new BBS!

Avojuice is awesome too!_

 
I know! The grass one though...LOL I don't know if thats for me.
I'm going to miss Two Timing Tart!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 17, 2006)

Awsome Haul


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow.. loving the haul.  How are lush products? i went into the store but ... i dunno. are they really that geat?


----------



## Leanne (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow great hauls! 
I love Lush, too!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats one fantastic haul.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 17, 2006)

I am so jealous of your hairdryer it makes me ill!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 18, 2006)

Amazing hauls! PLEEEEASE do some FOTDs, i absolutely love your FOTDs!


----------



## Padmita (Jun 18, 2006)

That's a lot of pretty stuff! The Avojuice looks delicious *yum*...


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 18, 2006)

i love the lure and she shines haul very vibrant


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

LOVELY! makes me weep with joy!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 19, 2006)

great haul =D


----------



## .nicole. (Jun 19, 2006)

S factor is great stuff!! i just really don't recommend the straight factor, it makes your hair very greasy.. i straighten my hair everday and bleach it... so it takes a beating but the straight factor just is gross...


----------



## shygirl (Jun 19, 2006)

I 2nd the 'awesome haul' comment! Wow.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very cool! Great haul! You really should post some more FOTD's!


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 20, 2006)

those lush products look so cute.  they look like when you go to the deli, pick what you want and they wrap and label it.


----------



## Willa (Jun 23, 2006)

I love Dans un jardin Goyave des Iles sent

I have the foam bath
My sister works there, its great to have discounts


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 23, 2006)

WOW. Amazing haul. I love what you bought.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shopaholic-xox* 
_WOW. Amazing haul. I love what you bought._

 
It wasn't one haul, it was many hauls since April.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 25, 2006)

holy Lush!  i just used 1/4th of my Pop In The Bath last night..omg amazing. New! Hair is great too..and I have to stock up on Banana Moon before it's gone!!


----------



## DCJPFan (Jun 25, 2006)

Great haul! Lush lover here as well. I can't wait to try Pop in the Bath. They look lovely in your pics!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

nice haul!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 26, 2006)

dang girl u really did it!So I've herd that hair dryer is one of the best!


----------

